# Weekends, Rallys And Small Groups



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Whenever we are involved in choosing a place to camp, particularly when working with a group for a Rally or a weekend, we try to achieve a balance between everyone's desires. Sometimes it works very well (The SE Outbackers Summer Rally is a great example) and sometimes it just doesn't work for everyone. Distances can be a problem, no doubt. We can try to work together to make sure locations meet everyone's requirements, but the reality is unless we all want to camp in somewhere near Northern Alabama or Mississippi, we aren't likely to meet the definition of completely balanced. The best we can do is try to find interesting places, try to accommodate as many people as possible, and keep faith that it all works out in the end.

I guess a good example of this is the Spring Rally. We are really struggling to make this, even though we really want to come. Timing is bad and the distance is somewhat prohibitive for what will be for us a short weekend rally. That is why we haven't committed yet. That's life and certainly there are no hard feelings. I think everyone understands.

Another thing is that we sometimes camp alone or in small groups. Sometimes it is nice to just go somewhere, do our own thing and relax. Sometimes we combine these small trips with one or two other families but essentially just "plan not to plan".

When I vote for a date or a location I recognize that this is MY OPNION and PREFERENCE. In the end, whoever winds up as the "Wagonmaster" usually makes the choices and I abide by them. If I don't attend an event it isn't because I'm mad or upset, it's just because it doesn't work for us. When I AM the Wagonmaster, I do my best to accommodate the largest group possible.

Another thing to think about is, there is no harm in having two rallies the same weekend in the same region. Heck, they can be next door to each other. While it might mean some dilution in attendance, doesn't it also mean the attendees have a better time? I see nothing wrong with a Tennessee rally and a Florida rally the same weekend. That way, everyone has an opportunity to attend. For that matter, I don't see any harm in a private camping weekend the same weekend as a Rally. In the end it is what is best for you.

I love to hike, particularly on the Appalachian Trail. When I hike it is almost inevitable that everyone I meet has a different take on what you carry, how many miles you do in a day, what they want out of the experience and practically any other aspect. Heck, I once was lectured for an hour on how I couldn't complain about how others treat the environment since I was wearing leather boots and it takes cows to give us leather, and cows consume grain, and grain takes land to grow, and create methane which pollutes and on and on and on... In the end I just ignored her and went on.

There is a great saying on the AT that says "Hike your own hike". Sometimes your hike is solitary but many times it is in a group. In the end your experience is pretty much a direct result of how true you stay to what works for you. Camping is a lot like that because, in my opinion you should just "Camp Your Own Camp". The sacrafices you make to attend a rally on a certain weekend may not be worth it. Please understand that nobody singles you out for exclusion, deliberately ignores your desires or excludes you deliberately. After all, nobody owns a Rally.

Reverie

Nick


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WHAT HE SAID!!!

"IN SPADES"!!!!!*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well put!

It is impossible to please everyone ALL the time.

There are lots of things I'd like to do, places I'd like to go, etc. but I just can't for one reason or another.

Sometimes sad, but true.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *WHAT HE SAID!!!
> 
> "IN SPADES"!!!!!*


X's 2
















Tami


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

RizFam said:


> *WHAT HE SAID!!!
> 
> "IN SPADES"!!!!!*


X's 2
















Tami
[/quote]

X's 3


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Exactly! You know nothing is better than making sure all who want to attend a function is given the ooportunity. But one can only do so much! That is where the regional or state rallies come into play. My wife is one who doesn't like to drive long distances. ie: over 2-3 hrs. and even then at least three days have to be involved so we tend to do the 1.5-2 hr drives and we're good.

Getting a group of people together isn't an easy task. Just getting to a date can be rough. In my own world I want to make everyone happy. And because of that I set myself up, or CAN set myself up for some unneeded stress.

I am not sure what spurred this post but I subscribe to the point of view. We "wagonmasters" do what we can to get a function kicked off that will accomodate the widest group of people possible. The truth of it all is that not everyone is going to be able to make the date, or drive the distance..what have you.

So there is nothing wrong, I believe for those who find that thier situation precludes them from attending a certain rally to kick off one of thier own! Heck it's a great opportunity in my point of view! Plus you'll make it easier for some people in your same position to make a rally they so badly want and deserve!

It's an opportunity for more rallies!!! Yeah baby! Let's do it!

Eric


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We plan on attending our first rally this Summer. And we are really looking forward to it!

However, attending more than one "regional" rally a year is not something that is doable for our family. We have committments that we have to meet and relatively limited vacation time.

That's not to say that we won't be camping. Last year in 9 months we camped close to 25 days. And that does not included "sideyard" camping! Heck, we do that almost once a week!

I have great admiration for those that put together these rallys. Getting a large group to collectively agree on ANYTHING is difficult. To paraphrase Abraham Lincoln " You can *please* some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not *please* all of the people all of the time."

We all have to do what is workable for our families.

The bottom line is enjoy camping...where ever and whenever you can!

Dan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Last year, I had plans to attend Sequoyah Caverns and Ga Mtn. Fair, but due to family obligations/illness, was unable to attend those two. I did attend the Spring Rally and the Summer Rally, and enjoyed meeting people. It was GREAT! I have to agree with Nick, that sometimes, you just can't make the dates work for everyone. Also, I like to "do my own thing" alot of times, and have my favorite spots to camp in. I'm sure that MY idea of camping doesn't appeal to everyone, nor theirs to me. 
While I have reservations, already, for the Spring Rally and Summer Rally, I may not be able to make them, at the last moment or something, and that's understandable. 
One thing people need to keep in mind is that, in GA State Parks, once you make that reservation, you can change it once, for another date, but if you cancel, you just lose your money. So, I don't reserve anything that I'm not 95% sure I'm gonna be able to make. I lost money on the Ga. Mtn. Fair I wasn't able to attend, because the people couldn't rebook my site I had reserved for all the nights. They DID try, however, and I'm grateful for that.
Also, like Nick, distance involved is a big factor for me, because, let's face it, folks.......diesel ain't cheap, and I'm retired on disability, and can't drive extreme distances, by myself, and still be able to enjoy a rally.
Take care!!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry, I'll try to keep my recruiting for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally to a minimum


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nicely said Nick
There's times you can't do certain one for some reason
And no matter what where or when you won't please every one
I have kind of learn to just go with the flow with things
Time is too short to worry about little things
Just my feelings

Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Sorry, I'll try to keep my recruiting for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally to a minimum


Actually, I think it's great you are having a destination Rally and I wish I could come. I'm pretty sure I would have trouble suggesting this one to the wife. Georgia to Utah is a trip best left to either an airplane or retirement. I hope I can meet a lot of you at the Manufacturers Rally in '08...

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

As a co-rally master, AMEN Nickerie. Whew that was lengthy but I'm so glad you got it off ye chest! Hope you feel better.

As a post said earlier:
"... We "wagonmasters" do what we can to get a function kicked off that will accomodate the widest group of people possible. The truth of it all is that not everyone is going to be able to make the date, or drive the distance..what have you."

No P.I.T.A.s allowed! If you can't make it, sorrryyyy. See ya next time. Nothing personal. Get another group started - Hey, 2 campers is a rally... Honestly, we never imagined we would be able to get such a great group getting together for camping. We're having a blast.

Carmen


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Sorry, I'll try to keep my recruiting for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally to a minimum


 Sneaky! Effective!!







but Sneaky!!

Wolfwood and I declared a pickup mini rally at her place last week. We had an Outback (Puff albiet winterized) some fellowship with more than one Outback owning family, there was food beer and fun RALLY!!! Boy that was an easy one.

We are going to do it again for the New England Spring Kick-off Rally at Danforth bay in Freedom NH on the weekend of May 12th if any of you prospective Wagonmasters wants a dry run.... And yes, there will be Outbacks, Outback owners, Beer food and fellowship! See you there...

want details? PM me!

Now there was nothing sneaky about that! that there was an unabashed, straight forward, no holds barred plug for the best rally to happen on the planet for 2007. Period!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> *Wolfwood and I declared a pickup mini rally at her place last week*. We had an Outback (Puff albiet winterized) some fellowship with more than one Outback owning family, there was food beer and fun RALLY!!! Boy that was an easy one.
> ........
> 
> Now there was nothing sneaky about that! that there was an *unabashed, straight forward, no holds barred plug for the best rally to happen on the planet for 2007*. Period!


Eric, we had a really good time with you & Tami, too....but don't ya' think this description might be just a little strong?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wolfwood and I declared a pickup mini rally at her place last week. We had an Outback (Puff albiet winterized) some fellowship with more than one Outback owning family, there was food beer and fun RALLY!!! Boy that was an easy one. 
........

Now there was nothing sneaky about that! that there was an unabashed, straight forward, no holds barred plug for the best rally to happen on the planet for 2007. Period!








[/quote]
Eric, we had a really good time with you & Tami, too....but don't ya' think this description might be just a little strong?








[/quote]

Hey! It's my post, Right?! If I want to "fluff" it up a bit then I will just attribute it to "Authors Preference!" There!







But after calling Tina "Tami" maybe some of us had a better time then others....







Or maybe it was the beer? Medication? Age? Hmm I am now concerned for M'Lady Wolfwood....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> > am now concerned for M'Lady Wolfwood
> 
> 
> After reading some of her posts, wouldn't that be read as "Malady" Wolfwood!
> ...


HEY!!!! I thought you were my friend....


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Well said, Nick!!!!

Margaret (Mrs Crawfish)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sometimes the impromptu get togethers are the best ones. My DW's work use to have a camping club and each month someone would pick a place and everyone who could make it would show up. Sometimes one of us was just going to go camping on a regular weekend and so they would put a note on the bulletin board that they would be camping at a certain campground next weekend and anyone interested come along. Well some of these spur of the moment camping trips were the best and some of biggest get togethers.

I wish there was a way we could post were we will be camping through out the year and if someone was open for that time frame they could camp there too. Small groups can be just as much fun are large ones. Sometimes we like being alone but most of the time we would rather camps with friends, it is so much fun to sit around the camp fire and tell stories or go on hikes with friends. Another thing we like to do is late at night we grab the lawn chairs, binoculars and head down to the beach as a group to star gaze, the kids love it.

I would bet if there was a way for everyone to post their camping plans, others close by others would get together with them for a mini rally. Of course it would have to be in a form that is easy to search, a regular post would make it to hard for others to find it. Maybe something like a calendar were you could post where you will be camping? Just an idea.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Sometimes one of us was just going to go camping on a regular weekend and so they would put a note on the bulletin board that they would be camping at a certain campground next weekend and anyone interested come along. Well some of these spur of the moment camping trips were the best and some of biggest get togethers.


I see the DW put a post on here. Well I am going to expand on it a little. N7OQ, you are so right. Lamar (aka Campingnut) would put a post on the site saying he was going camping at a certain place and weekend and before he knew it he had a full blown rally on his hands.







This is how the Summer Rally we have every year started. Last year we had around 15 families and this year it is up to 32 so far.







There will be rallies me and DW will not be able to attend, but that is life. We will not be able to attend every rally that is organized. It would be to hard to schedule every rally. So just attend the ones you can, because there will be a rally going on somewhere all the time.









Leon


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree whole-heartedly with the fact that it is somebody's choice to attend or not to attend rallies. We are choosing not to attend any rallies this year as we have time restrictions on the amount of vacation leave we can take, and we have a rough time travelling long distances with the 2-year old.







Both facts of life--not much we can do about them. No complaints here on where the rallies are--sure we have wishes/suggestions there were rallies more close to home, but we don't take any of that personally.

I can't imagine how much work it takes to put on these rallies. I applaud all of you that do that.







They look and sound like a great amount of fun, and I am looking forward to being able to attend one some day!!!









We'll be sure to post where/ when we will be camping, hoping we'll soon get to meet a fellow outbacker!!!

Brenda


----------

